# Two Croatian MiG-21s crashed during a military exercise; both pilots eject safely



## imalko (Sep 24, 2010)

_Thursday 9/23/2010, ZAGREB, Croatia - Two Croatian MiG-21 fighter jets crashed Thursday during an exercise, but both pilots ejected safely, the defence ministry said. A person on the ground was wounded by a flying object.

The two planes "had an accident in the air and both fell down," the ministry said without specifying whether they collided.
Minister Branko Vukelic said an investigation into the cause of the accident is under way.
The two jets were participating in an air force exercise near Plaski in central Croatia when they crashed at around 12:50 p.m. Both pilots landed safely, contacted their headquarters and were admitted to the hospital with light injuries, Vukelic said.
A woman working in a field 2 kilometers (1.2 miles) away from the crash site was wounded by a flying object and was undergoing surgery in the local clinic, the state-run news agency Hina said.
The crash is the first since Croatia joined NATO last year.
Vukelic said Croatia still has six MiG-21s and its airspace defense is not threatened by the accident._

According to the latest news I've read today, the cause of the crash was indeed a mid-air collision during an exercise. This is a great loss for Croatian Air Force, because they had until now some 12 MiG-21s out of which only 4-6 were airworthy at any time and others grounded due to the maintenance. Sad day for our neighbors, but at least no lives were lost. Hope all injured will have full recovery.


----------



## seesul (Sep 24, 2010)

Good to hear that no one even on the ground was wounded. I always thought that Croatians have Mig-29s...


----------



## timshatz (Sep 24, 2010)

Old bird. Heard there are problems with the Fuel Pump and it was never really fixed. India had a ton of problems with them and finally retired the lot. Mig 21 wasn't designed to fly like Western Birds. Lower frame hours were expected and when those are exceeded, things go wrong. 

Seems everyone made it out ok though. That is good news.


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 24, 2010)

I was glad to hear there were no human lives lost.

It's really time to put those planes into museum(s).


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2010)

Glad to hear they were both OK.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2010)

Good to hear the pilots got out without serious injury. Hope the woman recovers well.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree, glad they are ok.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 24, 2010)

Glad they survived and I hope they all make a full recovery from there injuries.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2010)

Great news that both pilots are okay.

I wonder how much longer these aircraft will be used?


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 25, 2010)

In Croatian media often is cited year of 2013 as 'expiry date' (the MiG-21s were overhauled in Aerostar, Romania, some 7-8 years ago).


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2010)

Glad all is ok....could have been a real serious situation...had they been over a populated area...


----------

